# Tales of the Perpetual Man Website and Blog.



## Perpetual Man

Not really sure where this came from, but I've suddenly found myself with an active website.

As Boneman said when he announced his website a lot of publishers/agents/magazines etc ask for a link to a website so I thought it might be an idea to actually have one.

It comes with a blog as well so I'll probably start blogging from there rather than here (or even do them both)

I'm interested to know what people think and will probably do another thread about how it was done as it's something that might need discussion. (Some people might find it useful, others might hate it.

Any way in the style of a press release:

Perpetual Man is pleased to announce that his website, Tales of the Perpetual Man is now live. It contains all the normal information one would expect from such a website, and his new blog Perpetuating Rumours.'

Tales of the Perpetual Man


----------



## Mouse

Ooh.

I've just been updating the links on my blog and signed out. Will have to go back in and add this one!

edit: Woo! I get a shout-out!


----------



## Perpetual Man

Mouse said:


> Ooh.
> 
> I've just been updating the links on my blog and signed out. Will have to go back in and add this one!



Thanks Mouse, which reminds me -

If anyone wants a link added just send me a pm with it in, or add it here and I'll add it to the links section, so any if any of the three people who look at the site want to they can look at your too.

(Thinking I'll probably have to reactivate Facebook too) Sigh.


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Looks good, perp, reads good too.  commiserations on facebook: I deactivated within 5 minutes, far too many people there.


----------



## The Judge

Ooh, I'm in the middle of trying to do one -- I looked at the weebly site, but chickened out of doing it myself!

Anyhow, smart and stylish.  But while the grey is very sophisticated, you don't think it's a little, um, funeral directorish...?


----------



## Pyan

The Judge said:


> But while the grey is very sophisticated, you don't think it's a little, um, funeral directorish...?



LOL...

Nice site, Perp. I like the understatement and general coolness, as well as the self-deprecating comments.


----------



## Boneman

Very stylish Perp! Good Job.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Many thanks for the comments, everyone.

TJ -Funeral Directorish?!? Made me grin.

Something I just noticed - I was playing around on google typing in various words to see what came out and I found a site 'Ramocafe.com' It seems to be some form of Arabic site, but it's showing the first post from this thread.

Have I missed something or is something strange happening?

The actual link is:

Weird Link


----------



## Ursa major

At least the link to Perp's professional life was buried at the bottom of his links page....


As for the colour scheme: I liked the two-tone, dark stone effect. Very stylish IMHO.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks Ursa, and what a pun, I almost thought you were being gravely serious for a moment.


----------



## Ursa major

You were, at least, spared a comment about inter-connected sites.



Oops!


----------



## Jo Zebedee

Maybe you have a secret fan, buried in cyberspace, trying to spread the word


----------



## chopper

right: time to update my site's links, then! i'm stevenpoore/wordpress.com, btw...

and a very nicely laid out site it is too. good illustration.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks chopper.

Added a link for you and mouse to the site (not sure how well they work mind you).

Also thanks for the comments on the illustration - did it myself a few years ago. Never been quite happy with it, and keep meaning to redo it... but there you go.


----------



## alchemist

Amazingly, my work PC let me view it. Simple and informative, no funny graphics, and even a pic of the author! It's a very good site. The first line of the bio...



> _Perp_ was born in 1969 and has been alive ever since.


 
...sets the tone nicely. And it even has a link to the family business, for the SF reader who suddenly thinks "You know what i haven't done in a while -- have a funeral."


----------



## Perpetual Man

alchemist said:


> And it even has a link to the family business, for the SF reader who suddenly thinks "You know what i haven't done in a while -- have a funeral."




Well you never know some people might want to try a funeral out before hand.


----------



## DrMclony

Gratz on the new website  are you going to try to get your own sales channel up for your books through it or not? I was recently pleasantly surprised how easy that was thanks to Paypal's shopping cart services. 

People can order books direct through my site now without having to login or register with Createspace, or amazon, all they need is a credit card or a paypal account and its all secure. The purchase is from ME (I have to then send or drop ship it) which means I don't pay 40% to ammy or 20% to CS (when selling through the CS POD service) or the 30% US foreigner tax thing, just the 2% paypal fee and then settle my tax obligations locally. 

Of course if they want to buy through those other sites they still can, but those sales I see stuff all out of by the time all the commissions and taxes (in TWO countries) are paid and the bank takes $20 for cashing a foreign cheque... Its a thing to consider I think. My sales were already mostly coming from my site (which was redirecting them to CS or ammy to buy), so why not get the benefit?


----------



## Perpetual Man

I had not even thought of that!

I'll have to try and give it a go, work out how to do it and all that.


----------



## Rosemary

A great website, Perp! 

Congratulations on a very nice colour scheme, certainly brings to life your words.


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thanks Rosie


----------



## Perpetual Man

Not sure if anyone is interested, but I've just uploaded the 2nd part of the TIME ROGUES to the website (Prelude has been removed), Part One of Prologue: Inception has taken its place.


----------



## Gary Compton

I've just tweeted this. To find use #theFourthReich to find it.

Nice work PM and nice site. Your a budding star


----------



## Perpetual Man

Thank you kindly Gary, twice!


----------

